# 5th Wheel Living



## 98108 (Mar 13, 2006)

We live full time in a Hitchhiker II in the States. 3 Slide outs are very nice and roomy. Easy to haul (much better than a trailer or what you call a caravan). Very comfortable living with lots of storage. They are very popular in the States. The nice thing about them is being able to disconnect and use your tow vehicle as a touring vehicle. The towing vehicle of choice in the USA is a Pick Up (PU) Truck. Most are 3/4 to 1 ton vehicles with large engines. We have a Ford F-250 with a 7.3 L Diesel Powerstroke. We also have an exhaust brake which is a necessity when traveling on mountain roads in the western states. We have a W/D, Direcway internet satellite system, FTA TV system, a Porta Bote (a fold up boat stored under the 5th Wheel) and lots of other goodies. Just wondering how many 5ers are in use in the UK and Europe. Jim


----------



## kadger (Jan 22, 2006)

hi jim, my wife and i have a fleetwood prowler ax6 with five slides. massive space, tow with dodge ram cummins 5.9 diesel, hope to start fulltiming later in year, can be hard to find sites to accomodate us at 39feet 6 inch. here in uk, but worth the hassle for the living space. some friends got a 38ft. 4 slides and love their rig, also dodge cummins tow truck. still rare in u k but numbers just begining to grow. just got 26" sony lcd. fits t.v. cabinet a treat. kadger and vic.


----------



## 100798 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hi Kadger*

Hi Kadger
Is that you and your missus, who we see at Americana every year "in the corner" by the Lady Eastwood Pavillion??????And this year you turned up in a HUGE fith wheel??? If it was, you can confirm it ,by what you were towing with!!!
If it is you, please reply, as I forgot to get your e mail address before we left this year- we would love to get in touch with you both. 
If your not the couple we have met for the last few years, then I appologise- but we cant remember their names?? Sorry!!!

If it is you, _*PLEASE *_get back to me as we have lots to discuss! Including 5th wheeling, which we want to do very soon!!!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

39' 6" & five slides wowee and towing around the UK. What does a rig that size weigh, do you need HGV for that? Im looking at a smaller one, maybe around 30' so welcome any help and advice anybody could give on owning, using, legalities etc. I have already noticed that there are problems with a lot of the imported fivers being too wide like a lot of RVs for this country. I intend going for a uk made or designed one because of this.


----------

